# One of my tanks



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

first photo you can tell Iam a newbie 2 photo 1 month later after reading about fish and plants havent finished yet. Dont want to streess the fish to much.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

pat3612 said:


> first photo you can tell Iam a newbie 2 photo 1 month later after reading about fish and plants havent finished yet. Dont want to streess the fish to much.


Your tank looks pretty good! It's way better than my first planted tank!

Newbie? We are all newbies here in a sense!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

dekstr said:


> Your tank looks pretty good! It's way better than my first planted tank!
> 
> Newbie? We are all newbies here in a sense!


Thanks have to move things around some but Iam going to do a drawing first.
My hubby thinks Ive gone around the bend.lol


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Look at the difference 1 month makes! Great job!

BTW, my hubby thinks I've gone round the bend too


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

yea same... fiance thinks i've gone off the loop.. lol

I think that tank looks wonderful  Lord help me keep swords..


----------

